# New Troy-Bilt XP Storm 3090



## nohandles (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got this one last week. I wanted a John Deere but 400 in price difference and the zero turn on the Troy-Bilt swayed me from the JD. So far it works great and handled the snow we've had with no troubles- even the 3 inches of ice and snow we had. Best new man toy I've purchased for a long time.
My favorite fetchers are the zero turn and the heated handle grips.
The only issues I had so far is one of the bolts in the casing that houses the drive train was broken at the factory. Once I took off the bottom cover I was able to remove it from the inside and put a new bolt in. Sure a lot better unit than my old Craftsman.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Troy-Bilt are great machines.
But I see in your aviatar that you have quiet a Bass collection.
I have a Fender Aerodyne and a Ibanez SRX 300 with a Gallien Krueger RB 700 II with Neo 410 and 212 cabs.


----------



## nohandles (Feb 9, 2011)

After learning the ropes on my machine I'm really impresses with its performance. With the big snow we had last week it took it like a champ. My only complaint it the fixed light position. Wish it was still mounted on a bracket so it could be moved.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad everything is working out, but I have to ask. How do you use it with no handles?


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 27, 2011)

The MTD made Touch-n-turn system is great and you'll never want a machine again without it! 

Get a hiker/camper's LED hat/head. Works great if you buy a good brand and a set of batteries will last all winter. The light turns with your head!

Congrats on the new machine. May you get many years of good service from it.


----------



## nohandles (Feb 9, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Glad everything is working out, but I have to ask. How do you use it with no handles?


Good one my friend. Nohandles came from the 1970"s when I drove truck and was asked whats your handle good buddy? Nohandles good buddy!


----------



## nohandles (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm even happier with the machine now. we got 12 plus inches of really wet snow on the ground over night yesterday. I dumped it in second gear and it had no trouble moving the snow. Only 1 shoot clog but other that that it worked perfectly. I would have like the John Deere but for the price difference this was the best choice for me. But I really would have liked it the match my tractor. LOL


----------

